# ايقونات مسيحية ***متجدد***



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

تأثر العديد من الفنانين التشكيليين بتراث الحضارات وما تحمله من معان ورموز ودلالات في تواصلها العميق مع الثقافات الأخرى، وفن الأيقونة يعد واحداً من الفنون التي رجع إليها الكثير من الفنانين واستلهموا من معانيها ورموزها مفردات لأعمالهم الفنية ولاسيما أن الأيقونة تنطلق من واقع الزمان والمكان والحدث لتنقل للآخر معاني إلهية عميقة بهدف إيصال رسالة إنسانية إلى العالم امتد تأثيرها منذ قديم الزمان.​ 

ظهرت الأيقونة في القرن التاسع عشر وارتبطت بالمسيحية رغم أن تاريخها يعود إلى العصر البيزنطي وحوربت من قبل الإسلام في البداية لتأثيرها الذي امتد على مختلف المناطق، وقد أخرجها من إطارها الديني العالم الأميركي (ساندر سيتروس) ووضعها في إطار آخر وعرفها بالسيمياء لأنها تحتوي على العديد من العلامات والإشارات، حيث يختلف معنى (الإيكو) تبعا للإغريق باختلاف اللون وهندسة الخطوط ووضعية الجسد وتوزيع المشاهد ...​ 
فمثلا يرمز اللون الأحمر القاتم في الأيقونة الأرثوذكسية إلى الإنسانية المتألمة ومحبة المسيح والإله في حين يشير اللون الأزرق إلى المعرفة التي لا تدرك بالعقل وإنما بالقلب، وأما الأخضر فهو يدل على التجديد والطبيعة البشرية، والذهبي الذي تؤسس عليه جميع الأيقونات فهو يشير إلى الأبدية والملك الذي لا يفنى ويقابله الأصفر بالإشارة إلى النور الإلهي والأبيض يرمز إلى الطهارة والأسود إلى الضياع والمجهول والخطيئة والموت والبني إلى الأرض على أن آدم من التراب والبنفسجي يرمز إلى الاتحاد بالله...​ 
وفن الأيقونة يعد من روائع الفنون البصرية يرتبط بالنص الديني ويرتفع بصريا إلى الروحانية النورانية أن الأيقونة تعبير روحي متقشف شفاف، أعطى معنىً جديداً لصورة وجه نوراني​ 
بمشيئة المسيح سأحضر لكم جميع الايقونات من مختلف الحضارات ​ 




 




 


 


 


 


 




 


 


 








 


 


​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور رائعه يا مورررررررررا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووعه يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*صوووور روووعه جدااا

وخصوصا الرابعه والخامسه

مرسي ليكي مرمر

وربنا يعوض تعبك



​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون صور جميلة ورائعة
احييكى اختى
سلام المسيح ​


----------



## vetaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*مجموووووووووعه كبيره وجميله*
*ميرسى يا مورا*
*بجد شكرا كتير ليكى*


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كاندي
سويتي
كوكومان
 كليمو
فيتا
مايكل





​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*مجموعة صور جميلة خالص
ميرسى جدا يا مورا​*


----------



## tena_tntn (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الصور  حاوة اوى 
ميرسي


----------



## الامير الحزين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا  منتظرين الجديد والمزيد


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين

تينا
رامي





​




​


----------

